# Population Control



## sushil (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi,

I started of with 4 Pigeons, one in pair and other two males. The pair laid eggs and today they have turned 20 days old babies. About two weeks back one of my friend asked me to keep two of his pigeons one mail and a female.

The female got paired with one of my old males and now they have laid eggs. The first egg came yesterday, so I am expecting another one tomorrow.

Today when I peeped into the compartment of the old Pair whose babies are 20 days old, to my surprise I found two eggs over there as well. These guys are still raising the young ones.

Now if I calculate I'll have some 12 pigeons if all eggs hatches.

I have searched the forum and found that people use dummy eggs to replace the original ones. I am not sure whether I'll find any dummy eggs here in India (Bangalore). Although I'll start looking for pet shops from today onwards in search of dummy eggs.

I wanted to know following two things - 

1) What do you do with the original eggs if you replace them with the dummy ones? Just throw them? (feeling little bit wierd when I think about tihs)
2) Is there any other way you guys suggest which I can do as of now with these eggs?

Thanks in advance.

-> Sushil


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Good luck finding the wooden eggs. Some folks save the eggs they remove and place them under the birds when they lay the next ones.
Pigeons are very crafty and often they will be on the wooden eggs and they've laid 2 more as well. The point being, check them a couple of times a week.
Do replace the eggs. Don't let the number of Pigeons get out of hand.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Yup like Charis said, let them lay eggs, take them out the same day (You don't want the baby to have started to form already ) and once the eggs are chilled you can use them as dummy eggs. 


How big is your loft or place you are keeping them in? Over crowding can cause diseases too


----------



## sushil (Mar 14, 2009)

*Pigeon Space*

Hi Guys,

Thanks for your inputs. I guess its almost 3-4 days since they have laid eggs. So I have decided not to take them away this time. I have spoken to a friend of mine and will look for some arrangement for the young ones, so that I don't overburden the loft.

Here's where I keep my pigeons. I am not sure if technically it should be called a loft or not.










Dimensions - Each Compartment is 2.5ftX2.5ftX1.5ft (lengthh,breadth,height)

As you can see there are four compartments - 

Top Left - One Bird
Top Right - One Bird
Bottom Left - Old Pair with two 20 days old babies & a pair of eggs
Bottom Right - New Pair with one egg as of now (expecting the second one tomorrow)

I have a wire cage where I am planning to shift the two Young Ones when they are independent (another 10-15days)

Thanks
-> Sushil


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Sushi,

I had the same reservations about taking the eggs from new parents ... and even if I took them away, what would I do with them? Just throw them out? YIKES! That hardly seemed humane. Well - I had to shift my thinking abit....and you do, as well.

The eggs are just yolk & whites until *several* days after both eggs are laid and the parents start to incubate them. Until then - there just simply is no "baby pigeon" in there. The first eggs we removed, were tossed in the high grasses to feed other wild creatures. Then we had more....and more....and more pigeon eggs. Once we were able to adjust our thinking abit (okay - ALOT!) and really come to terms with the fact that these undeveloped eggs were NO DIFFERENT than the chicken eggs that we buy .... well .... we started supplementing the dogs' meals (the protein is exceptionally good for their skin & coats) and, eventually, we started using them in our own cooking.

Sushi, as long as you have pigeons - you will continue to have more pigeon eggs - so you really need to come to terms with removing them. btw, you can order the dummy eggs (plastic or wood) on-line.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Controlling the amount of birds in your loft is the biggest challenge of all, IMO. If you can't find dummy eggs for sale in your area then try to make some yourself if you can. I've got a buddy who makes his own with a sander and some paint. If that's not an option then I would just throw away any unwanted eggs. It'll be tough at first but you'll get used to it eventually.


----------



## sushil (Mar 14, 2009)

*Throw away the eggs*

Thanks all of you for your help. Yes I do understand that pigeons eggs are no different then chicken eggs which are often used for fun games as well.

But since you see these nice little babies coming out of those dead looking eggs so closely and then get attached to them I was getting a wiered feeling as you guys agree which is normal.

I'll try and follow your advices.

Its amaizing to see people responding to the queries so fast, its almost immediate response to the posts.

Let me take this opportunity to thank all the members and the moderators who make this a *Great Forum*

BTW what do you guys feel about the so called loft which I posted earlier. I had not idea about the woodwork and this was the first time I made something like this. Made hell lot of blunders and it was a pain rectifying them at the later stage of making 

-> Sushil


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I give my pigeon eggs to the crows, they really like them and perhaps they would leave wild birds nest alone if they have some "given" to them, don't know that for sure, but at least they can be food for something and not just throw out in the trash., I have chickens and use their eggs for myself, so why not share with the wildlife..


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

If you have fancy birds then what you have is fine, but for performing or racing birds it's not the ideal housing for such birds. If you do have the later you can find many examples of good flying lofts on the "loft design" section of the forum.


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

So wolfwood, how do pigeon eggs taste?


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Like chicken .... eggs  

We've had them scrammbled but I've also used them to bake .... muffins, cookies, etc. .... and in meatloaf. It's actually a little disappointing but they don't taste any different than .... EGGS The only difference I can find is that, obviously, they're smaller so I use 2 pigeon eggs when a recipe calls for 1 "egg". There's probably a recipe that won't work for but I haven't found it yet.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Like chicken .... eggs
> 
> We've had them scrammbled but I've also used them to bake .... muffins, cookies, etc. .... and in meatloaf. It's actually a little disappointing but they don't taste any different than .... EGGS The only difference I can find is that, obviously, they're smaller so I use 2 pigeon eggs when a recipe calls for 1 "egg". There's probably a recipe that won't work for but I haven't found it yet.


I've been curious about this for a while...I'll have to ask the wife to cook some up for me when I'm done breeding...lol.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> I've been curious about this for a while...I'll have to ask the wife to cook some up for me when I'm done breeding...lol.


Maybe YOU should cook some up for HER (and I assume you mean when your pijs are done breeding ???) Sorry - - couldn't resist


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh man, ROFL so far on this thread! Sushil, welcome and I'm glad you found us.  I agree, it always feels somehow "mean" and a little uncomfortable taking the eggs away, but I too have learned it's all around best for the pigeons. Of course, unless you have unlimited room and food. . . If you have a hard time finding fake eggs, you can do a few things. Try using a small object--a marble, a rock, something like that--and wrap white tape around it until it is about the size and shape of a pigeon egg. You can use the white tape that people wrap injuries or cuts up with, as it's usually waterproof and works well, or probably any white tape. I make them a bit bigger than a regular egg, then I can peel off the top layer of tape if it gets messy.  Or, you can take the eggs when they're laid, and simply hard boil them, cool, and replace in nest! I have some pigeons who will lay on anything that even slightly resembles an egg, including porcelain miniatures! And other pigeons who are crafty and won't lay on anything unless it is an actual hard-boiled pigeon egg. 

Nice work on the loft so far. Do your pigeons fly free during the day at all? You will want to make sure not to fly the breeding pairs, because if something happens to one of them, the babies are hard to raise alone. You can add a simple "flight pen" or aviary to that loft, made of wire, so they can go out and fly around in it during the day and be closed up safely in the loft at night. Make sure to use hardy wire, and it should have holes 1/4 inch big if possible to keep them safe from predators. The flight pen should be large enough to stretch their wings well, actually as large as you can make it would be best, but anything will be welcome by them. Good luck and I hope you have a lot of fun with them.


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Sushil,

As usual good advise from all . Everybody feels the same when they first are confronted with the unwanted eggs . I sure did , but just remember that for a few days after the eggs are laid there is really nothing in them . I do it right after the second egg is laid then swap them out , some do it right away after the first one is in the nest . Main thing is dont wait ... do it right away . 

The loft looks good . We all have to learn and you have a good start here . Add to it ... you need some nest boxes , maybe a couple shelves , perches etc . Good way to use up scrap lumber . I tell you from experience no matter what you do at first you'll see ways to improve it as you go or wish you had done it differently .  They are never really finished . Then when you have the ultimate loft ( sure ) you can copy it and rebuild it really fancy if you want . To me thats part of the fun in having pigeons is the construction part . One thing though ... just make sure its SECURE ! Everything likes to dine on pigeons so make sure they are safe . Cats are bad . so beware . I cant tell if there is wire screening under the blue tarp sides or not ... but there should be ! If you are out of wire , or its hard to get I'd put plywood or something up instead of the plastic . Cats , dogs , rats will go right through that plastic tarp in a heartbeat . You can always use the plastic to cover it whenever it rains etc .

Umm thats about it I guess ...... research on the internet and get ideas and copy , throw together ideas from what you see . You have a good start , keep going .

Have fun .................. hambone


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Maybe YOU should cook some up for HER (and I assume you mean when your pijs are done breeding ???) Sorry - - couldn't resist


Nice!...I threw that one up there to get hit didn't I...Lol. Maybe, I should cook some up for HER, good idea!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I boil the eggs and give it back to them (my version of dummy eggs). After they are done with incubation, then I throw it away and somehow the opossum eats it. Only one pair of my breeders can detect fake or dummy eggs and they usually incubate for only one week, figured it out and abandon it.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Henry,

I'll say cook for each other and enjoy a romantic dinner with pigeon eggs! LOL! Yeah, add some candle light and cooing sound of pigeons on a cd and you got it made. You probably can dance too with your tail spreading, making circles, saying good stuff--you know like a real cock! ( Note: I am just pulling your leg.)

One thing I noticed about pigeon eggs is that when you open it, the white stuff looks clear instead of white like in chicken eggs. Apparently that is normal.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

RodSD said:


> Henry,
> *
> I'll say cook for each other and enjoy a romantic dinner with pigeon eggs! LOL! Yeah, add some candle light and cooing sound of pigeons on a cd and you got it made. You probably can dance too with your tail spreading, making circles, saying good stuff--you know like a real cock! ( Note: I am just pulling your leg.)*


LOL!  Also, I first read your signature quote as "I believe in small people" when I glanced at it from the corner of my eye and I thought, "Now that is really cool" (being 5'2 myself).  Then I read it correctly and still like it hehe. 

My dogs love to eat pigeon eggs. When I had my unreleasable opossum, I cooked them for him occasionally when it fit into his special diet, and for my pet rats. I also put some up on the shelves between my aviaries for the crows, jays, and other birds to eat. Sometimes the littler birds just eat part of the shell. They love 'em and I like having them hang around. The young jays especially are always interested in the noises the doves and pigeons make, when the jays in the yard are just leaving their nests and are so inquisitive.  They really dig the pigeon eggs.


----------



## sushil (Mar 14, 2009)

First of all, I am so glad to see such overwhelming response from all of you. Pretty interesting discussion here. 

I have found some interesting use of the *unwanted eggs*. Let me summarize it and this can be a reference for others who are going through the same feeling as of mine - 

1) Keep these unwanted eggs and use them as dummy eggs from the next time. Boiling the egg looks like a nice option. So you need not go for synthetic dummy eggs. Original eggs can be used as dummy. Potential problem - Looking at the pace these guys breed you'll have plenty of such dummy eggs within a short span of time. SO let's look at other use of these unwanted eggs -
2) Use as supplements to Dog's meal
3) Give these eggs to crows
4) Consume these eggs yourself - some recipes from fellow members - scrambled egg, bake, muffins, cookies, in meatloaf etc...

Interesting Stuff.

g0ldenb0y55 - I don't have Fancy or Racing Birds. I have Tumblers. I guess they don't fall under racing/homing category. Do they fall under performing Birds? Yes I have gone through the "Loft Design" section, some good stuff over there. If the kind of loft I have is not suitable for Tumblers then I'll definitely start making a new loft. Since I am new to this can you guys help me with the breakup of the loft components like, perches, nesting box, aviary, settling cage, trap. I was not able to understand few of these, I mean the purpose of these. What should be the approximate size of the loft for 8 birds. My problem is that I stay at rented house (ground floor) & my landlord stays on the first floor. They were kind enough to permit me to keep pigeons and offer some space on the terrace. I'll not be able to effort to keep a big and heavy loft on the terrace. and there is absolutely no space on the ground.


maryjane - I keep the pigeons free in the morning and evening for about half an hour when I am present there. I started tossing three of the pigeons and they were just flying around the area for about 45 minutes for an hour and then I found that two of them (both males) have made their females pregnant. So yes I do keep them open when I am around. Saturday and Sundays since these are non working days for me, I keep them open for more time.

Hambone - Thanks for the inputs. For nest box, I have put a big carton inside the compartments (I don't have snaps of them & sent my camera back home for the time being). I have put sand and hay as nesting material and these guys have made their nest using hay over there. I have made sure that the eggs or babies can't fall down accidentally. I didn't get the point on shelves . Perches, no I don't have, I'll arrange for the same. As far as the security goes, all the sides are covered with a wire mesh and a blue trap except from the front. In the front I have doors with wire mesh and I can lock these doors.

Now when I see I have written so much. May be I should stop know.

All suggestions are welcomed.

Thanks
-> Sushil


----------



## sushil (Mar 14, 2009)

*Nesting Box*

Here's how it looks like. The Box that you can see is not in the regular position, I keep it along side the Right Partition so that the babies/eggs are in the back corner and in the front there is a wooden bar which will not allow things to fall. Ofcource now the babies are 21 days old and can walk around, so whenever I keep the door open I keep an eye on them -


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Sushil,

What I meant by "shelves" was a poor choice of words . What I was trying to describe was a board going across from one side to the other and maybe 8 to 12 inches wide at the back of the loft and halfway between top and bottom . I cant tell if you have an upper and lower level with screen between top and bottom or not . If you do I suppose that would take the place of that board . Otherwise you might try adding it for them to sit on . My birds like to sit like that while resting in the loft . Sometimes I put the nest boxes on it , sometimes not as I move things alot . Mine is similar to yours but higher . 

I have two traps in mine and today I found out a new cockbird in one section figured out how to get back out through the bob trap 2 days in a row now ..... I need to do some re engineering.  he's a smart little bugger .


----------



## sushil (Mar 14, 2009)

Ok I get your point. I'll try to make some sort of arrangement for them to sit on.

Yes Within two months I have observed that these are one of the very intelligent birds. They are masters in finding workarounds and are very sensitive.

Thanks
Sushil


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Sometimes if my pigeons werent interested in incubating...they ate the eggs themselves.

People that keep Budgie's give them a boiled egg once in a while for protein and stuff, I'm gonna try that with pigeons


----------



## sushil (Mar 14, 2009)

Just bumping up for suggestions from g0ldenb0y55, maryjane and others.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I like to crush the shells up and give it back to them. I need to go out to the loft now, this thread has made me want to spend time with them.


----------

